# Home Made Bow Rack



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

looks good I am in the process of making one with a little design to the sides I will post up if I ever get it done ill post up a pic of the plans after im done drawing them up oh btw I have a sweet looking orange and green wrist strap that would go sweet with the strings on that bow


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

im waiting for my string ot wear out so i can get a black and green one.. lol thanks.:wink:


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

that is a great string combo am going to get a red black and silver for my captain


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

i figure green and black will actually match my bow.. i guess they do em bright colors so if you lay your bow down you can find it.. lol same with fletching.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

ya i have lost my bow a few times but then again I have gotten lost quite a few times too


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

lol.. one time i put my remmington 30.06 down to take a pee. Turned around and started to talk on the cell phone and was kinda walking in circles trying tell my wife that im in the woods hunting but i kept losing signal so i kept moving around to get a signal.. turns out i walked like 50 feet away and took me 40 mins to find the dam rifle.. lol


----------



## ArchAffliction (Jan 15, 2009)

looks good


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

looks good!:thumbs_up


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

for some reason my first pic is not showing.. lol.. oh well i reposted it..


----------



## irondawg (Dec 22, 2008)

*cool bow rack*

that is a really cool bow rack. sure beats looking for everything and it also keeps your gear from accidentally getting broke. keep on building irondawg.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

yea i dont have a bow case yet so i had it on my table and one night i heard it slam onto the tile floor.. i was pissed.. i made this the next day.


----------



## wbhinton (May 6, 2008)

looks good, I need to build something like that


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

its easy.. just remember to base the width on where the pegs will sit to hold up your bow or it wont work.. lol


----------



## bullodgmom (Sep 29, 2010)

do you still have the specs for your bow rack? my son is looking to build one for shop class


----------



## vintagearcher95 (Apr 12, 2013)

I will soon be building a bow rack, now that I have 13 bows.


----------

